# Landed safely



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

Just thougt I would share my recent 'landing' experience. It was great, really fast and easy.
I had every doccument I thought they would need to see and they did'nt ask to see any of them. Just got us to sign the residency forms and welcomed us to Canada. Customs were simple too, We handed over our list of goods to follow and that was it, another "welcome to Canada"
Very very sadly we are back in the UK waiting for our house to sell, but cannot wait to return (Nova Scotia, on the south shore) to the beautiful place we want to call home.
We also got our SIN and opened a bank account, ready for transfering our money.
We had 3 weeks and stayed in the same place (the 3rd week was because of the volcano) and it felt like home, speaking to the same people each day and going to the most fab community breakfasts. Thats what we love about Canada, they still seem to have community spirit, the smaller towns anyway.
So if anyone else is landing soon, dont worry it was very simple and I didnt need to have had a week of sleepless nights worrying.
Anyone want to buy a house?

Barbara e


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Congratulations & thanks for sharing your great news! Fingers crossed that your house sells quickly and you can be back in Nova Scotia enjoying your new home.  

Welcome to Canada, Barbara E & family!


----------



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

Oggy said:


> Congratulations & thanks for sharing your great news! Fingers crossed that your house sells quickly and you can be back in Nova Scotia enjoying your new home.
> 
> Welcome to Canada, Barbara E & family!


Thanks Oggy
We can't wait


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Congratulations we are hoping to follow in a few months when we tidy all the loose ends up enjoy your new life the good and the bad and keep us all up to date on whats happening 

Patient man


----------



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

patient man said:


> Congratulations we are hoping to follow in a few months when we tidy all the loose ends up enjoy your new life the good and the bad and keep us all up to date on whats happening
> 
> Patient man


Will do. Good luck to you too
Barbara


----------

